# No antibodies...



## ruby (Aug 30, 2009)

Wondering if the fact that I don't have antibodies means that I don't have hashimoto's. I'm on 125 mcg of synthroid, a number of antideppresant and anti*anxiety meds. Almost a year ago, a sonogram revealed a goiter and lots of nodules on both sides. Latest labs:

Free T4: 1.23 (range is .82*1.77)
TSH: .401 (.450*4.5)
Free T3: 3.1 (2*4.4)

I'm still cold most of the time, sluggish, huge appetite, weepy at just about anything...

Being treated well by a psychiatrist and internist. Just wondering about the absence of antibodies. Is that the definitive test for hashi's? My psych didn't think so but wasn't sure...

Ruby


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ruby said:


> Wondering if the fact that I don't have antibodies means that I don't have hashimoto's. I'm on 125 mcg of synthroid, a number of antideppresant and anti*anxiety meds. Almost a year ago, a sonogram revealed a goiter and lots of nodules on both sides. Latest labs:
> 
> Free T4: 1.23 (range is .82*1.77)
> TSH: .401 (.450*4.5)
> ...


Hey there, Ruby!! That depends on what antibodies' tests you have had. Would you know?

As far as I know, the only test that is definitive for Hashi's is FNA (fine needle aspiration) whereupon if certain Hurthle Cells indigenous to the thyroid are present then we know it is Hashimoto's.

Some doctors say it titers of TPO are really really high that that settles the case but I personally do not agree because TPO is "suggestive" of many autoimmune diseases.

Hope this helps to clarify.

I think you are on the hyper side according to those labs. Symptoms to cross over.

Did you have any of these lab tests? You may wish to review with your psychiatrist as they are superbly medically trained.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin*binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html


----------



## ruby (Aug 30, 2009)

Hm. Hyper? No weight loss going on...either gaining or remaining steady. I forgot to ask for a copy of the last labs with the antibodies, so I'm not sure what they were. Will get that info. On Monday, I'm being tested for the following: CRP, Insulin level (suspicions that I might be insulin resistant), and Reverse T3. Also need to find out if they took out my adrenal gland when they took out my kidney in August.

My mom had a hyperthyroid which was removed when she was about 35.

I've been wondering if I should push for FNA on the nodules, but I think that since I've been through so much in the past year, folk aren't in a hurry to add yet another procedure.

My neck/throat does feel full all the time, along with an increase in the huskiness of my voice.

Thanks for helping so many of us, Andros. You are a gift.

FYI...it did stop snowing but today we are getting massive amounts of rain and wind...crazy out there!!!

Hope you are well.
Ruby


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ruby said:


> Hm. Hyper? No weight loss going on...either gaining or remaining steady. I forgot to ask for a copy of the last labs with the antibodies, so I'm not sure what they were. Will get that info. On Monday, I'm being tested for the following: CRP, Insulin level (suspicions that I might be insulin resistant), and Reverse T3. Also need to find out if they took out my adrenal gland when they took out my kidney in August.
> 
> My mom had a hyperthyroid which was removed when she was about 35.
> 
> ...


I cannot tell you how many I know myself included that gained weight while hyper or at least ate like a horse and stayed the same weight. Not all symptoms hold true and they do cross over.

If I am a gift; you are the bow!! God bless and thank you!

Will be looking forward for that info when and if you can. You do want to rule out cancer so FNA (fine needle aspiration) would be wise.

Hmmmmmmmmmmm; I would think the adrenal gland would be past tense for it rests atop the kidney but please ask and tell me because the truth is, I would not know and I do like to learn things.

It is yukky here. Snow all melted but lots of rain and kind of bone chilling. I think the dampness does that.


----------

